# New Book on Pilgrim Spirituality



## greenbaggins (Sep 10, 2009)

That is also doctrinally grounded. Not everyone here will agree, of course, with two kingdoms theology. However, Jason's books will still be a helpful reminder of the pilgrim life that we live now in between Christ's first and second coming, the already and the not yet.


----------



## itsreed (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Lane. Timely recommendation.

Side question: can you (and others) put together a bibliography on 2 Kingdoms theology?


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not an expert on it, Reed. I would actually recommend you talk to Jason about it. That or Michael Horton. But Jason would probably have more time.


----------

